#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-03
<dpm> good morning and happy new year everyone! :)
<andrejz> morning :)
<arjunaraoc> Hi, want to test updated open office translation, how do i get the new mo files into ubuntu?
<arjunaraoc_> Hi, want to test updated open office translation, how do i get the new mo files into ubuntu?
<arjunaraoc_> Hi, want to test updated open office translation, how do i get the new mo files into ubuntu?
<dpm> arjunaraoc, could you give us a bit more info? (i.e. is this a new translation, for which language, which openoffice version, etc?)
<arjunaraoc_> hi dpm
<dpm> btw, no need to ask 3 times ;)
<arjunaraoc_> sorry trying new chat tool and facing problems
<dpm> no worries :)
<arjunaraoc_> i will drop xchat and rejoin over chatzilla
<arjunaraoc> hi dpm, I found bugs in OO3.2 Telugu translations. I updated translation strings  locally. I have generated directory with mo files. How do I install on ubuntu for local testing before submisison to Libo/OOo
<yurchor> arjunaraoc: Please read this: http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Translation:General_Information#Generate_GSI.2FSDF_file_from_translated_PO_files
<dpm> in general openoffice translations come straight from the upstream package, and they are not mo files. openoffice uses its own translation system ^
<arjunaraoc> thx yurchor, dpm. It means that I can't test locally the updated translation, without an updated build from OOO/LibO
<arjunaraoc> am i right?
<dpm> arjunaraoc, correct
<yurchor> arjunaraoc: No. You can test it
<arjunaraoc> :-(
<happyaron> hey dpm, I'm curious about what to do with libreoffice in the future. I'm not sure whether it will be shippt with natty, but it is determined to be there someday.
 * happyaron shipt -> shipped
<yurchor> arjunaraoc: It is enough to install Translate Toolkit and use it in a right way.
<dpm> hey happyaron :) I'm not sure, either. I'm not up to date with the situation with LibO, so I'd recommend asking at #ubuntu-desktop. In any case, we still don't have a dedicated maintainer for the office stack, so this makes things a bit more difficult
<arjunaraoc> yurchor I have to make lot of corrections. As OO core consists of over 21K strings, I thought I will check for consistency before submission.
<arjunaraoc> The translations of formula related files is confusing
<happyaron> see, LO is still stucked with xliff files, at least for 3.3 release. It was and is a nightmare...
<dpm> happyaron, xliff?
<happyaron> dpm: yes, .xlf
<dpm> happyaron, I haven't been following LibO/OO.o development recently, so did they switch from GSI/SDF to xliff?
<happyaron> dpm: no, they use a mixture of sdf, xliff and gettext now
<dpm> happyaron, what do you mean a mixture? Which part of LibO/Oo.o uses which format?
<happyaron> dpm: lo-build use po, docs use xliff, other parts seems to be sdf
<dpm> oh dear
<happyaron> dpm: for LO extensions, I'm not sure what format they are using. The suffix is .properties
<happyaron> real mess
<dpm> .properties I guess are java/javascript properties definitions, the same as Firefox
<happyaron> perhaps, but not sure.
<happyaron> the good thing is translation-tookit has a tool to handle those formats, the bad thing is the tool does not generate valid po files, :(
<askhl_> dpm, we were previously talking about the ubuntu translators' tools ( https://code.launchpad.net/~glatzor/ubuntu-translator-tools/main ) and that it would be good to have some ubuntu packages.  I've compiled a package and published it for lucid, maverick and natty: https://launchpad.net/~askhl/+archive/ppa/ .
<andrejz> @ashkl_ : what do these tools do ?
<askhl_> andrejz, it's a tool to search for strings in the installed langpack(s), which is useful for finding out which template a particular string comes from
<askhl_> andrejz, there's also a tool to diff po-files
<askhl_> (andrejz, in case you're interested I also work on some other po-file related tools found on https://launchpad.net/pyg3t )
<dpm> askhl_, that's awesome, good work!. I'd also recommend asking around on #ubuntu-motu to see if someone would like to sponsor your packages to the universe repositories, so they can be available to anyone without subscribing to the ppa
<andrejz> askhl_ : looks really useful, I will definetly look at it
<askhl_> andrejz, if there's any particular thing you would like to do with a po-file, I'm always looking for excuses to implement something useful
<askhl_> dpm, done
<andrejz> a lot of times when i am searching for some strings with non proper terminology
<askhl_> could you elaborate?
<andrejz> i have problems because often words have a line _ in between (for keyborad shortcuts) so i cannot find them
<andrejz> i want to find Executre
<andrejz> Executre
<askhl> andrejz: that's handled by gtgrep from pyg3t already
<andrejz> ok, goodie :D
<andrejz> then i am going to try it first thing after i come home
<askhl> andrejz: (although gtgrep doesn't directly work on the installed langpack mo-files.  Supporting that may be desirable...)
<andrejz> is it possible to also include custom .po files in the string search
<askhl_> andrejz, note that pyg3t and the ubuntu-translator-tools cannot (as of now) be installed at the same time as they both contain a script named podiff
<askhl_> custom .po files?
<andrejz> because in our gnome translation team we have a shared dropbox folder with all .po files
<andrejz> so it would be great if i could simultaneously also see if the error is also present in gnome packages or not
<andrejz> if one could search both in the system .mo files and this additional .po files i could quickly see whether error comes from launchpad or gnome
<andrejz> of course my workflow is very specific so it might not be useful for many people
<askhl_> Right, that's not possible without writing some lines in bash (a loop with an msgunfmt command or such)
<andrejz> additionally i am not a coder, so i cannot image how difficult this is (easy or very hard)
<askhl_> Since pyg3t works on po-files (not mo-files) it is straightforward to use it on the GNOME po-files.  THe installed mo-files have to be msgunfmt'ed first though - that's the only thing
<andrejz> I have GNOME .po files in my case
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-04
<andrejz> morning
<andrejz> dpm do you know what is the agenda for ubuntu translations meeting on thursday?
<dpm> good morning everyone
<dpm> hey andrejz
<dpm> re: the meeting, there isn't any scheduled. You've probably seen in on the Fridge calendar, because I did not remove them from there. We used to run them a couple of cycles ago. I'd be happy to start them again, but not this Thursday (it's Bank Holiday here and I won't be online)
<andrejz> Yes, i saw it on the fridge but not anywhere else, so i didn't know what it was about
<dpm> hey andrejz, are you still around?
<andrejz> always :)
<dpm> hehe, cool :)
<andrejz> is there any reason you are asking ?
<dpm> andrejz, I've just read your post on the year review for the Slovenian translation team. Apart from the fact that I think it's excellent (not only for the content but also for the amazing work the team has been doing), I believe it would be a great article for the first translation story. As such, I'd like to publish it on ubuntu-news.org. Do you have a picture of your team or anything related to Slovenian translations to accompany the article?
<andrejz> unfortunately i only have low quality photo from my cell phone, which is quite fuzzy. But we plan to meet on translation beer sometime next week and i could take some photos then
<andrejz> but yes, it's been a heck of a year :)
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, fotos would be cool for the next article on translation beers :) For now, I think I'll republish it on ubuntu-news as it is. The nice graphics will do instead of pictures
<andrejz> I can take a screenshot of slovenian ubuntu dekstop or something
<dpm> andrejz, ah, that'd be cool, too
<andrejz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/Workspace%201_002.png
<andrejz> is it ok?
<dpm> andrejz, sorry for the delay in replying, got sidetracked with something else. It looks good, thanks. However, I'm not sure I can use it, since when scaling it down for the article the text becomes unreadable. I'm not sure there is much we can do, though, but I think for this time it's ok to publish it without picture, as you've put the graphics in there, which look good already
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, happy new year :)
<andrejz> ok, good
<andrejz> happy new year from me too, kelemengabor
<andrejz> :)
<dpm> andrejz, published: http://ubuntu-news.org/2011/01/04/translations-stories-year-2010-in-review-for-the-slovenian-translation-team/ - good work!
<dpm> Everyone: feel free to tweet/dent!
<andrejz> looks great :)
<dpm> cool :)
<andrejz> it really makes sense to do a review, because only then you realise how much has (or has not) been done
<dpm> yeah
<andrejz> maybe translation teams should be encouraged to do that (write reviews). I think it's really helpful
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, that's what I'm trying to do with the stories as well, but it is slowly picking up, as there are not many people that have signed up yet
<dpm> in any case, I've just added "Reviews" as an idea to write about to
<dpm>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Stories
<andrejz> well it's always a question of time. it takes quite a bit of time to write something. and people are always very busy
<dpm> yeah, I'm glad we've got the first story, and some people haven't put down the name on that page but have told me they're working on a story, which is great :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-05
<dpm> good morning all!
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> good morning andrejz, good morning TLE!
<TLE> good morning
<dpm> askhl_, askhl: hi, good morning. I forgot to mention it the other day, but I think it would be cool to announce your PPA with the ubuntu-translator-tools on the ubuntu-translators mailing list to get people to test it and give you feedback. What do you think?
<dpm> hi happyaron, did your team have the chance to review the provided ubuntu-docs translations? I'm just trying to find out if there is anything left to do before the next Maverick language pack update on the 10th of March (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/MaverickLanguagePackReleaseSchedule)
<happyaron> dpm: not yet, students are taking their end term exams this week and next, will be reviewed soon after someone of them start winter holiday.
<dpm> happyaron, no worries, there is still time until March. Just to take a load off my mind, and since it concerns Simplified Chinese translations, would you mind keeping track of it, and shortly before the next langpack tell me if there is anything that needs to be done?
<happyaron> dpm: I'll have an eye on it, and will ping you if there is something to be done, thanks :)
<dpm> happyaron, cool, thank you :)
<dpm> thanks TLE for the excellent reply on the translators list. Incidentally, I'm also writing a reply just now, in which I'll include the list of priorities sorted by user feedback. In any case, in the meantime, here is the link:
<dpm> https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/Reports/ThreeWishes4.0
<TLE> dpm: thanks (putting the link in a tomboy note this time). This thread sort of got me thinking though
<TLE> I know from myself, that I was also previously somewhat unjustly unsatisfied with the fact that "nothing is being done to improve the tools", I know that some has been before and now also Khaled
<TLE> maybe this could be alliviated with information
<dpm> I'm trying to add some of this info to my reply, but I'm all ears for any suggestions. I also think this is an issue: many people don't see all the work behind the scenes. I should perhaps write a blog post
<TLE> I know that there are these bigger and very comprehensive reports sent out once or twice a year about lp development progress in total, but maybe we should suppelemt this with a status update say every or every other month
<TLE> it could just be en email to the list, stating "During the last (two) months the developers of launchpad translations have done the following ... If you wish to get involved, these 2 jobs ..... are up for graps. Contact ... for more information"
<TLE> so as to serve the dual purpose of small updates to make the development progress visible, and possibly do a little recruiting
<TLE> the only problem is that it will have to be done by someone with intimate knowledge of the development progress, which probably means either you or some of the devs (sorry I don't actually know whether you code on lp) and you all probably already have enough on your plates
<andrejz> @TLE: +1
<dpm> TLE, in any case, that's a very good idea. I'll see Danilo next week and we can sit down and discuss this. Note though, that upcoming changes in the Launchpad development strategy might prove this (micro-updates on progress) to be more challenging from now on. There will no longer be a Rosetta team, there will be squads working on features all over Launchpad. It was announced on the launchpad-users mailing list and on the LP blog, but as no transl
<dpm> ator has commented on this, I thing that went mostly unnoticed. I shall send an e-mail with a summary.
<dpm> s/thing/think/
<dpm> actually, I believe I forwarded the announcement to the translators list, but it might have been a bit technical for people not involved in LP development
<dpm> In any case, here's the blog post, if anyone has any questions, I'll try to answer to the best of my knowledge:
<dpm> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/changing-how-we-track-launchpads-bugs-questions-and-blueprints
<TLE> I missed that, gotta go now, we'll talk later
<dpm> sure, see you!
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-06
<kyleN> Hi. I have a question about po file format. specifically whether the underscore character MUST be escaped in msgstrs. Does anyone know?
<kyleN> it appears that po4a *requires* escaping an underscore character in a msgstr with two leading black slashes (msgstr "\\_") but I have never encountered this before and wonder if it is general or specific to po4a.
<kyleN> ok. It is not po4a that has the problem. it is xelatex that is dying on the underscore character (that was inserted from a po)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-07
<Musigreg> Hi
#ubuntu-translators 2011-01-08
<Musigreg> hi
<Musigreg> I need to know something about translation in launchpad
<Musigreg> can someone help me with that
<Musigreg> ?
<artnay> Musigreg: don't ask to ask, just ask. someone will most probably know the answer
<Musigreg> ok
<Musigreg> When I'm on the review or translate page, do I get to say if one suggestion if correct? If so, how?
<artnay> Musigreg: you have decide it by yourself
<artnay> Musigreg: oh, wait...
<Musigreg> right now i'm on the "translating to french" page
<Musigreg> and I see items with suggestions
<artnay> Musigreg: just go to the translation page and from dropdown box, click "items with new suggestions"
<Musigreg> yes i'm on it
<Musigreg> artnay, do I click on the "copy text" button and uncheck the "new suggestion" to say it's correct?
<artnay> Musigreg: just the checkbox(es) and down the page, "save & continue"
<Musigreg> artnay, I read the FAQ but nothing about that came
<artnay> IF you're sure about the suggestions
<Musigreg> ok
<Musigreg> So that's it. I copy the suggestion already written, and uncheck the new suggestion box
<Musigreg> I just don't want to make a double suggestion, see?
<artnay> Musigreg: pretty much, you'll gain some karma that way
<artnay> Musigreg: maybe you should if you see some troublesom suggestions
<Musigreg> artnay, I don't know what karma is, but sounds good. Been on Ubuntu for about a week and I just translated a soft into french, and I felt kinda proud of contributing :)
<Musigreg> That's why I'm asking
<Musigreg> thank you anyway
<artnay> Musigreg: welcome, take your time with rosetta (launchpad translations).
<Musigreg> I will
<artnay> rosetta stone has the answers
<Musigreg> learnin soft?
<artnay> Musigreg: what do you mean?
<Musigreg> I'm on rosettastone.com
<Musigreg> isn't that what you were saying?
<artnay> no, don't get me wrong. I'm just drunk (thanks to australian white wine) and chatting with my friend on another network
<Musigreg> oh! ok!
<artnay> https://translations.launchpad.net/ that's the place where you should start from
<artnay> there's also a french team
<Musigreg> Yeah i kinda saw that
<artnay> i'm european, but not french, so i can't help you that much
<Musigreg> I think I'll test myself translating some items, then see if I can join a team
<Musigreg> But thanks much
<artnay> Musigreg: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fr if there's 177 proposed members, someone should take of the team
<artnay> Musigreg: just apply for it and translate ubuntu/external projects
<Musigreg> will do! thanks
<Musigreg> I gotta go now but thanks a lot
<Musigreg> see ya
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-02
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> and a happy new year to everyone
<kelemengabor> good morning dpm, and happy new year!
<dpm> hey kelemengabor, thanks, happy new year to you too! :)
<kelemengabor> do you happen to know why are there no new langpacks for precise?
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs
<kelemengabor> exports are there, packages not
<dpm> kelemengabor, I requested the exports the last week I was online, with the intention of generating them, but I didn't have time to create the first langpack before going, and I had even less time during holidays. I'll try to create them today.
<kelemengabor> thanks
<TLE> Hallo everyone and happy new year
<TLE> dpm, artnay: While doing the mandatory new years inbox clean up I found a few emails about a calendar discussion you guys had here
<TLE> I while ago :|
<dpm> hey TLE, happy new year to you too!
<dpm> yeah, I remember the discussion
<TLE> I think, before we start making changes, we should think about what it really is that we want
<TLE> There was a lot of talk about including point release of the development version in the lang pack calendar, and about including the lang pack event to the release calendars
<TLE> and so on
<TLE> but since this is not particularly easy or interesting work I think we should give it a little thought before we start changing stuff
<TLE> how and where do you think we should talk about this
<TLE> start with the next coordinators meeting and work from there?
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I think that's a good idea. I've added it to the agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next
<TLE> dpm: great
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+bug/910852  can someone have a look here? i did not find anything in the launchpad-translator-thing so i created that bug. is that process correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 910852 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[12.04] Missing german menu-translation in thunderbird 10 for entry "new" (10.0~b1+build1-0ubuntu1) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> iceroot: those are not translated to my language either
<iceroot> kelemengabor: so i guess the bug is in thunderbird itself
<kelemengabor> but because this is a beta release, I think this is a normal thing
<kelemengabor> yes, but I don't suppose beta releases to be fully translated
<iceroot> but i dont thing a bugreport is a bad idea
<iceroot> but of course, its beta and you are right
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-03
<dpm> good morning all
<trijntje> Is there something we can do to get some more atention to this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/869824
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869824 in launchpad "Doing a search in the ddtp-ubuntu project's translations templates times out (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 35)" [Critical,Triaged]
<iceroot> trijntje: maybe on #launchpad
<iceroot> trijntje: also i have good results in putting the team on CC of that bug
<iceroot> trijntje: i added the launchpad-maintainers on cc
<trijntje> iceroot: ok, thanks
<trijntje> I don't want to nag them too much, since they are also doing their best. But I also really want that bug fixed :P
<iceroot> trijntje: imo its not bad to put someone on cc
<iceroot> trijntje: i am doing that on every bug i create, i look for the maintainers and put them on cc so they will get notified, if they dont want that they can remove themselve again
<trijntje> iceroot: thats a good idea, I actually thought lp would do that automatically
<iceroot> trijntje: sometimes it does that but mostly you have to do it by yourself
<trijntje> ill remember that for futur bug reports, thanks. Now lets wait and see what happens ;)
<iceroot> trijntje: good luck :)
<sagaci> so if I change a string today, when can will I see if in the daily builds, estimating, days/weeks/months/etc
<kelemengabor> sagaci: in theory, there are now new langpacks being created twice a week, on Tuesdays and Fridays: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<kelemengabor> in fact, only the exports were generated until now and not the actual binaries
<sagaci> so once they're in a langpack, you'll see them in the distribution...?
<kelemengabor> but dpm said yesterday that he will see into it
<kelemengabor> in precise, yes
<dpm> kelemengabor, I'm on it, I'm on it :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: tell sagaci, not me :)
<dpm> :-)
<sagaci> thanks, I was just changing the format for the date/time for en_AU and just was wondering how long it'd take for the change to eventuate
<iceroot> i found 2 missing translated items in the package "evolution" how to find out if there is just a missing translation or if the source-code does not have translation-flags for the menu-items, so its an upstream bug
<iceroot> imo there was some launchpad-magic
<kelemengabor> iceroot: first, I'd check if it is present in the LP template
<kelemengabor> so, I'd open https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+lang/hu?batch=300
<kelemengabor> search for evolution
<kelemengabor> and also evolution-data-server
<kelemengabor> and check if those templates do not contain it
<iceroot> kelemengabor: i will do it now
<iceroot> kelemengabor: the templates are created from ubuntu-users? or are they coming from the upstream-project?
<kelemengabor> they are from the source packaged by Ubuntu
<kelemengabor> so these include the strings added by Ubuntu-specific patches
<kelemengabor> at least in theory, they should
<sagaci> is there a way to get hard stats on how many strings you've contributed to the ubuntu packages.. I mean there's karma, but it deprecates over time
<iceroot> kelemengabor: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/evolution-exchange/+pots/evolution-exchange/de/158/+translate  that translation is missing in my evolution-exchange
<iceroot> there it is still called "Permissions..."
<sagaci> depreciates, I mean
<iceroot> as it seems its 2 years old there but does not make the way into evolution-exchange
<kelemengabor> iceroot: now this is where it starts being interesting :)
<kelemengabor> what happens, if you issue
<iceroot> kelemengabor: sorry dont know what you mean
<kelemengabor> gettext -d evolution-exchange-3.2 "Permissions..."
<kelemengabor> I'm about to explain :)
<kelemengabor> so, if the translation is in LP, it should be in the package too
<iceroot> kelemengabor: i get the correct german translation
<kelemengabor> the above command asks gettext if it can see the string in the domain of the package
<iceroot> kelemengabor: ah, i only get the correct translation for evolution-exchange-3.2 not for evolution-exchange
<iceroot> and the package ubuntu is using is evolution-exchange, not evolution-exchange-3.2
<kelemengabor> that's okay - evolution templates are versioned
<iceroot> ah ok
<kelemengabor> most are not, but evolution is, and it changes with each release
<iceroot> kelemengabor: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/evolution-missing-translation.png its not
<kelemengabor> for longer strings, or for strings using ngettext, you can also use msgunfmt /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES/foo.mo | grep "whatever"
<iceroot> ii  evolution-exchange                      3.2.1-0ubuntu2
<kelemengabor> okay, so the translation is there, but not showing up, this means usually that there is a bug in the source code
<iceroot> kelemengabor: i will open a LP bug about that and but german translation team on CC
<kelemengabor> good, so there is no version mismatch between the package and the template
<iceroot> kelemengabor: any other teams that should be put on cc for that issue?
<kelemengabor> a bug definitely, but only against the ubuntu-translations project
<iceroot> kelemengabor: ok
<kelemengabor> my guess is that this is a source code problem and not a translation one
<iceroot> so a evolution-exchange-issue
<kelemengabor> now, it will be time to see that source
<kelemengabor> iceroot: and please include screenshots
<iceroot> i will pull the source-package, grep for "Berechtigungen" and if it is there i will create a bug against evoltuion-exchange and also make that upstream
<iceroot> po/de.po:msgstr "Berechtigungen …"
<iceroot> so its in the package, then i will do a bug against evolution-exchange and also put that bug upstream.
<iceroot> kelemengabor: thanks for the help
<kelemengabor> iceroot: do you see more untranslated strings, for example when you select those menu entries?
<iceroot> kelemengabor: yes (same screenshot)
<iceroot> kelemengabor: all others are fine (i checked the complete evoltion menus)
<kelemengabor> okay, thanks
<kelemengabor> this reduces the number of suspects to one :)
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-exchange/+bug/911269
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911269 in evolution-exchange (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "evolution-exchange is ignoring already translated menu-items (Permissions..., Berechtigungen...) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> iceroot: if you change to the calendar or tasks view, you should see these entries too
<kelemengabor> are they translated then?
<iceroot> kelemengabor: no, still "Permissions..."
<iceroot> i will append that on the bug
<kelemengabor> good :)
<kelemengabor> I think I know what's going on
<kelemengabor> will need some time to test a patch
<iceroot> kelemengabor: no need to hurry, its not a big problem but i like to report such things directly so i dont forget that
<kelemengabor> please do so :)
<iceroot> its also upstream on the gnome-project https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=667185
<ubot4> Gnome bug 667185 in Connector "evolution-exchange is ignoring already translated menu-items (Permissions..., Berechtigungen...)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<iceroot> so the normal way if i found something like that again is to look if it is already in the launchpad-template, if it is translated there its a bug in the package, if it is not translated its up to me to put the german translation into it
<kelemengabor> iceroot: roughly yes
<iceroot> kelemengabor: if i translate something in launchpad, does that goes automaticly into the next ubuntu-release or the next sec-update? does it also automaticly goes upstream
<kelemengabor> yes, no, no
<kelemengabor> in details:
<kelemengabor> translations made in Precise should go there automatically
<iceroot> ok but stable-releases are not afftected by that
<iceroot> are they affected by that when the package is updated for another reason?
<kelemengabor> translations made in stable releases should go through testing, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<kelemengabor> and translations made in ubuntu should be downloaded and manually submitted to upstream
<iceroot> thanks for the info, i will do some reading, maybe i can also work on some QA on that topic
<iceroot> kelemengabor: so if i translate something in launchpad i should also mail the upstream-maintainer about that (or the correct language team instead of the maintainer)
<kelemengabor> yes
<iceroot> hm
<iceroot> can i get a *.po from launchpad? so i can easily diff it after my work and also maybe fetch work from some other users too
<iceroot> so i can diff the upstream *.po with the ubuntu *.po
<kelemengabor> sure, there is a link above the translatable strings: "Download translation"
<iceroot> kelemengabor: great, now i have a great amount of new infos and i will do some work on that, thank you very much for your usefull help
<kelemengabor> you are welcome :)
<kelemengabor> iceroot: one more question, if you have some time to test evo-exchange
<kelemengabor> if you try to set up a new MS Exchange account, can you see untranslated strings?
<kelemengabor> like on the Receiving Mail page?
<kelemengabor> because I do, and my gut feeling is that we have a much bigger problem here than a few untranslated menu entries
<iceroot> kelemengabor: i have setup an exchange account (using owa) what page/item do you exactly mean?
<iceroot> kelemengabor: if i go to settings for my exchange account the tab "exchange settings" is completty english
<iceroot> or better, the headings are german, the rest is english, e.g. "nicht im Büro" (out of office) the heading is german, the complete translation is english
<kelemengabor> iceroot: thanks for the information, could you make a few screenshots?
<kelemengabor> and I meant the new account wizard under Edit->Preferences->Mail Accounts->Add
<kelemengabor> and its Receiving Email tab
<iceroot> kelemengabor: that wizard is complety translated here on precise
<kelemengabor> even when you select the MS Exchange type?
<iceroot> let me recheck
<kelemengabor> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/msexchange.png
<kelemengabor> anything like this?
<trijntje> I noticed compiz is no longer high in the templates, and upstream has been a mess for a long time. Has there been any change on that recently, as far as translations go?
<iceroot> kelemengabor: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/evoultion-screenshots/
<iceroot> kelemengabor: yes, the one you posted is the same for me with the english text
<iceroot> also some other screenshots with issues about exchange
<kelemengabor> iceroot: thanks, looks like we found a really ugly bug here
<iceroot> can you paste that on the gnome-bugtracker?
<iceroot> and maybe give me a short overview about the bug/reason?
<kelemengabor> sure
<iceroot> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=714618
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 714618 in de / German "Missing german menu-translation in thunderbird 10 for entry "new" (10.0~b1+build1-0ubuntu1)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<iceroot> ah the wron one
<kelemengabor> this is fixed? nice to hear that too :)
<iceroot> its not fixed
<iceroot> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=667185
<ubot4> Gnome bug 667185 in Connector "evolution-exchange is ignoring already translated menu-items (Permissions..., Berechtigungen...)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<iceroot> kelemengabor: the thunderbird bug is not fixed, they did something strange on ther bugtracker
<iceroot> i guess all mailclients are bugged in translations :)
<kelemengabor> I mean they set it fixed in upstream. it will take a little while until it trickles down to us, but that's ok
<iceroot> kelemengabor: but i cant find the fix in upstream
<iceroot> but i have already comment on that bug if someone can give me a hint about that
<iceroot> kelemengabor: have to do some sleeping, if you need further infos just leave a message here
<kelemengabor> sure, thanks for your help
<kelemengabor> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389445
<ubot4> Gnome bug 389445 in Connector "intltool-update complains about missing files" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<kelemengabor> erm, and I'm trying to fix this dead software :(
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-04
<dpm> morning everyone
<sagaci> hi dpm
<dpm> hey sagaci
<dpm> hey everyone, I'm working on the precise language packs. Would anyone be able to help me testing them in Precise? My Precise install just kernel panic'ed...
<iceroot> dpm: you are using an eeepc?
<iceroot> because of the panics
<iceroot> ERROR: apport (pid 24638) Wed Jan  4 13:29:55 2012: is_closing_session(): no DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS in environment
<iceroot> ERROR: apport (pid 24638) Wed Jan  4 13:29:55 2012: apport: report /var/crash/_usr_sbin_citserver.0.crash already exists and unseen, doing nothing to avoid disk usage DoS
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/869502
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 869502 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Kernel-Panic with 3.0.0.12-generic on asus eee pcs and msi wind (both using rt2800 wifi chipset) (affects: 64) (dups: 5) (heat: 342)" [High,Triaged]
<dpm> iceroot, I've got an msi wind, which seems to be affected by the bug, thanks for the pointer!
<iceroot> dpm: we have a workaround
<iceroot> finally a working workaround :)
<iceroot> iwconfig wlan0 power off
<dpm> great, thanks! I'll try that
<dpm> unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be working for me
<dpm> I get the panic even before the desktop loads
<dpm> and executing the command in recovery mode
<iceroot> you are getting the panic always?
<dpm> yeah
<iceroot> maybe start the system wit 2.6.38 (if you still have it) worked also here
<dpm> I don't have it, but let me try an older 3.x version...
<dpm> looking better... fingers crossed :)
<dpm> yeah, desktop loads with the old kernel \o/
<iceroot> :)
<iceroot> maybe its not "our" wifi-issue then, because all 3.x are affected
<dpm> I think I'm going to get the wifi issue on top of that
<iceroot> if you have the rt2800pci yes you will hit that for sure
<sagaci> kelemengabor: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/libdebconf-kde and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/xen-3.3 appear to be dropped... that should be all of the stray universe/dropped packages
<kelemengabor> sagaci: thanks, libdebconf-kde disabled in precise, oneiric, natty, xen-3.3 disabled in precise, oneiric
<kelemengabor> also, if anyone wonders, earlier I have disabled plasma-widget-quickaccess in oneiric and precise
<dpm> precise language packs being uploaded...
<kelemengabor> still on the topic of templates to be disabled: I took a look at texlive-bin, which ships a texinfo template, same as the one shipped by the texinfo package. Looks like this texlive-bin package contains the source of several libraries, some of which contain pot files. I think it is safe to disable these, as we did this already in the past. also, there are three templates: texinfo, which has a template path no longer in bzr, x
<kelemengabor> links:
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/texlive-bin/+pots/texinfo-bin/+edit
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/texlive-bin/+pots/freetype/+edit
<kelemengabor> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/texlive-bin/+imports
<kelemengabor> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/86753966/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.texlive-bin_2009-11ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kelemengabor> iceroot: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/evo-exch/msexchange2.png
<iceroot> kelemengabor: great
<iceroot> kelemengabor: is that already upstream fixed?
<kelemengabor> do you feel like testing a .deb? I'm not 100% sure that everything is right, but cannot test it in lack of an Exchange account.
<iceroot> kelemengabor: sure
<kelemengabor> no, this is only a beta patch on localhost
<kelemengabor> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/evo-exch/evolution-exchange_3.2.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<kelemengabor> here it is
<kelemengabor> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/evo-exch/fix-i18n.patch
<kelemengabor> and this is the difference
<iceroot> kelemengabor: i will do some testing and give you feedback here
<kelemengabor> so no data stealing or anything ;)
<kelemengabor> great, thanks!
<kelemengabor> I'll clean up a little the patch, and submit it on LP and upstream
<iceroot> kelemengabor: the current ubuntu-version is ubuntu3
<kelemengabor> although yesterday I got an old evo-exchange bug of mine closed with "this is dead"
<kelemengabor> yes, this was made on a checkout from yesterday
<iceroot> kelemengabor: ok just for the info, no problem for me
<kelemengabor> the only change is I think the g_trhead_init FTBFS, but that is included in my patch too
<iceroot> yes i read something about in changelog today
<kelemengabor> I'll remove it, it was just quicker this way
<iceroot> kelemengabor: perfect, your version is complety shown in german
<kelemengabor> even the menu items?
<iceroot> menu tabs and the exchange settings are translated correctly
<iceroot> yes
<kelemengabor> \o/
<iceroot> both
<iceroot> permissions and the subscribe to other user folders are now correct
<kelemengabor> thanks, I'll prepare a proper submission
<iceroot> great
<iceroot> ** WARNING **: LDAP authentication failed (0xffffffff (Can't contact LDAP server))
<iceroot> but i dont think that is an issue of your evo-exchange
<kelemengabor> shouldn't be
<iceroot> i will do some testing on the ldap-thing because i never set up ldap but i will do testings with ubuntu3
<TLE> /quit
<TLE> dpm: are we having a meeting now?
<dpm> TLE, I got another meeting scheduled and I cannot make it, sorry :( I've sent an e-mail to the utc list
<TLE> dpm: ahh ok
<iceroot> kelemengabor: thank you for the bug-about and the commit
<iceroot> s/about/update
<kelemengabor> iceroot: you are welcome :)
<kelemengabor> um, I see that is was fixed by an upstream developer - that was not my doing, sorry :(
<iceroot> ok, important is, that it is fixed :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-05
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey TLE :)
<TLE> I've just had a look at the list of tested lang packs for the 5th natty update
<TLE> and one of them (like the last time) has only tested the KDE desktop, do you remember what we decided to do in the case
<TLE> I think I was supposed to write it explicitly in the Call for testing email, but I forgot
<dpm> let me look at the page...
<TLE> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA?action=diff&rev1=236&rev2=237
<TLE> it's yuchor
<TLE> that's the tester
<dpm> ah, yeah, he's a KDE user
<dpm> I'd say let's keep it simple and update the kubuntu langpack only
<TLE> whops, you got the history version
<TLE> ok
<dpm> well, the -base + -kde langpacks
<TLE> yes, ok
<TLE> ahhh finnally got my act together and scripted the formation of the call for testing emails, no more copy paste errors (knock on wood)
<avarisclari> hey guys, quick question, i'm wanting to help with the translation of ubuntu to latin, but i can't find locale and want to start the team back up
<avarisclari> its on launchpad though so do i still have to do the locale configurations
<avarisclari> hello?
<kelemengabor> avarisclari: latin support was dropped intentionally, for more information, see: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/03/%23ubuntu-translators.html#t15:14 and the links I inserted at 15:28
<avarisclari> alright kele, thanks, i'm going to still translate for it, even if its not supported
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-06
<markjones> I'm creatng a video on translating Ubuntu in Launchpad (covering the basics such as what is Launchpad), does anyone have any advice?
<markjones> I plan on creating the video in Welsh (my second language) but I will be releasing an English version on my Youtube Channel
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-07
<andrejz> is aynone using ubuntu 11.10 and can verify a possible translation bug for me
<Ubuntu_Turkey> hello
#ubuntu-translators 2012-01-08
<andrejz> hello! anyone using ubuntu 11.10 and can help me confirm a tranlsation bug?
<sagaci> andrejz: I have it in a VM if that's passable
<andrejz> it's good enough :) can you open up ubuntu one control panel
<sagaci> sure, hold a tick
<andrejz> in slovenian it looks like this - http://shrani.si/f/3O/I/1Aa5wyo7/nadzorna-plosca-ubuntu-o.png
<andrejz> Notice untranslated string "Total storage"
<sagaci> yep
<andrejz> ok.then i will report a bug
<sagaci> hold a tick
<sagaci> does language support pull from your chosen mirror or a main ubuntu.com archive server?
<sagaci> chosen mirror, answered it by waiting
<andrejz> from mirror
#ubuntu-translators 2013-01-03
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, I'm not sure I'll be able to make it on time to the translations IRC meeting, but I'll be on the channel. I'll do my best, though
<kelemengabor> oh no... I have not prepared much as to what to say to people :\
<dpm> kelemengabor, sorry, the phone has taken quite a lot of my time lately. However, I see you've got quite a good set of agenda items on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next, so I think it should be good
<kelemengabor> sooo... it's 7PM, time to start the meeting, I guess
<kelemengabor> who is here for it? :)
<cqfd93> me
<Gwaihir> kelemengabor, I'm half-around... still working
<teolemon> hey
<cqfd93> (Sylvie Gallet) French translator
<teolemon> (Pierre Slamich) French translator
<kelemengabor> ping askhl bulldog98 dpm greyback Guest43293 hito_jp Mirv RawChid sale sipherdee trijntje ypwong
<kelemengabor> hi Sylvie, Milo, Pierre :)
<cqfd93> hi all!
<kelemengabor> I hope I remember correctly that Gwaihir is Milo Casagrande :D
<Gwaihir> kelemengabor, indeed :-)
<kelemengabor> okay, so the agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next
<dpm> hey all, I mentioned it to kelemengabor already. Unfortunately something else has come up, so while I'll be on the channel, I might not be too responsive
<dpm> thanks everyone for coming up
<kelemengabor> hey dpm
<dpm> hey kelemengabor, thanks again for setting everything up
<kelemengabor> then I guess it will be my task to speak first :)
<kelemengabor> As you might know, David was diverted inside Canonical for other tasks, which means we will have a lot more to do on our own, if we want to deliver a well localized Ubuntu Raring
<kelemengabor> and today we should start to assess what to do, and hopefully get some volunteers to actually do it
<kelemengabor> what you see on the wiki is mostly the same as https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-r-sustainable-translations - things didn't moved at or since UDS
<kelemengabor> we are looking for volunteers, who could spend a few hours per week on these activities
<kelemengabor> the most urgent would be to start cranking out language pack updates for quantal
<kelemengabor> then the rest: handling bugs (I guess I'll stay at this job), clean up the wiki under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/ to be more informative...
<kelemengabor> handle the import queue and template priorities
<kelemengabor> and solve whatever problem you come up with now :)
<kelemengabor> also it would be great if you guys could participate on bi-weekly project meetings, just to see what tasks have all of us finished, what needs help or input
<kelemengabor> we used this board on Trello in the Precise cycle to track such tasks:
<kelemengabor> https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
<kelemengabor> from this, you can have an idea of what lies ahead :)
<kelemengabor> so... any comments, ideas?
<kelemengabor> dpm: anything you would add?
 * dpm reads
<dpm> that sounds good
<dpm> Right now the only part that's not open to community is the language pack generation, as it requires an account on a Canonical server
<dpm> I need to talk to pitti to see if we can do something about it
<dpm> or find someone within Canonical that can take over the responsibility of generating the langpacks, which pitti used to do
<dpm> he now moved to the QA team and can no longer do that task
<kelemengabor> then this is the most urgent thing :)
<dpm> indeed
<dpm> I'll see if I can find out more tomorrow and come back with more info tomorrow or Monday
<kelemengabor> thanks in advance :)
<kelemengabor> oh no... I see only now that the Quantal release schedule is just a copy of Precises :)
<kelemengabor> we are this deeply out of hands :\
<kelemengabor> anyone? I could help starting to operate the machinery, but even I can't do all of it alone :)
#ubuntu-translators 2017-01-07
<scootergrisen> hi
